# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حكمة اليوم 8/ 6/ 2015 م

## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*لا تقلق من تدابير البشر فأقصى ما يستطيعون هو تنفيذ إرادة الله
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*احسنت.  شكرًا لاستاذنا و الابيض ضميرك للسؤال عن غيابي.  انا بخير و عافية ولكنني زهد في المشاركة في المنبر لكثرة المناكفات.
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يا مرحب بالاخ كمال ،. الحمدلله على  سلامة العودة .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو علوة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنامشكور ودالجنيد ومراحب   بالعم   ساتى عقب العودهوالتحايالكسلاوى وكل رواد الحكمه وصباحكم ورد أحمر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ علي الجنيد
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*شكراً يا شباب على مروركم على البوست و تشجيعكم المستمر .
                        	*

----------

